# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Nxënësit filmojnë poshtë fundit të mësueses!

## Shpirt Njeriu

_Nje skandal i vertete perfshiu se fundi shkollen e mesme teknike Harry T.Fultz, kur imazhe te nxehta te njeres prej mesueseve, moren dhene te shperndara nga nje aparat celular i nje nxenesi te atjeshem._ 

Imazhet te regjistruara gjate nje ore mesimi, paraqesin gjithcka qe mund te mbulohet nga nje fund i shkurter mesueseje te re, e cila ne momentin kur regjisori ka kryer xhirimin, ndodhej me shpine ne banken perbri e perkulur per te shpjeguar dicka. Nxenesi qe kishte planifikuar gjithcka, duke perfituar nga mosvemendja e mesueses, ka perfituar per te zgjatur aparatin e tij celular poshte fundit te saj, duke xhiruar per disa sekonda ate qe mund te xhirohej. Ne video degjohen edhe fjalet e mesueses teksa u shpjegon nxenesve mesimin nderkohe qe nuk eshte fare ne dijeni te prapesise qe ata po i punojne pas shpine. Pamjet pastaj jane perhapur me shpejtesi te rrufeshme nepermjet teknologjise eireless duke u shnderruar ne nje teme te perbashket te celulareve te shume prej nxenesve qe mund te sodisnin hiret e mesueses se tyre dhe duke u hakmarre keshtu ndoshta ndaj rreptesise se saj. 

Imazhet kane mundur te trafikohen nderkohe edhe jashte mureve te shkolles duke qarkulluar neper celularet e shume njerezve te tjere qe nuk kane ndonje lidhje me shkollen. Emri i mesueses nuk publikohet por skandali i turpshem qe ka ndodhur ne ambientet e shkolles vlen per te rikthyer edhe nje here ne vemendje nje debat te vjeter qe po mundon prej kohesh shoqerine shqiptare: a investojme sa duhet per edukimin (kujdes: jo arsimimin, por edukimin). Shkolla te mbingarkuara, klasa ku dynden me dhjetera nxenes ne masa te tilla qe askush nuk mund ti kontrolloje e lere me tu percoje ndonje dije. Ndergjegjja se po shkohet ne shkolle per qejf dhe jo per te mesuar. Kjo filozofi vrastare e nje brezi qe po rritet e lene pa pike kujdesi, por qe ka ne dore fjalen me te fundit te teknologjise dixhitale, do te furnizoje edhe per shume kohe faqet e shtypit skandalistik me lende te pare te fresket.

----------


## Sa Kot

:syte zemra:  :syte zemra: 

Me siguri vllai apo i dashuri i mesueses do kujdeset per edukimin dhe zdrukthimin e nxenesit ne fjale...ne nje menyre apo nje tjeter, mesimi mesohet!  :syte zemra:

----------


## EDUARDI

* Para Disa Ditesh Ne Emisionin E Alban Dudushit Beheshe Fjale Per Kto Ngjarje Qe Kan Ndodhur Dhe Ndodhin Perseri Neper Gjimnazet E Kryeqytetit..
Dhe Te Ftuar Ishin Dy Pjesemares ( Nxenes ) Nga Gjimnazi Petronini, Dy Nga Samiu, Dy Nga Ismail Qemali Dhe Dy Nga Qemal Stafa.

Dhe Kur Ti Shifje Ata Nxenes Te Ftuar Ne Ate Emision Gjith Zell , Qe Shkolla Jone Ka Regulla Ka Kte E Ka Ate Dhe Kto Skan Ndodh Tek Shkolla Jone Por Jan Fjale Boshe Etj,,
Tani Meqe Ato Skan Ndodh, Dua Te Kaloj Tek Tema Qe Ka Hap Ky Djali , Mos Valle Dhe Kjo Ngjarje Ka Ardhe Nga Ndonje Shkoll E Huaj, Sic Flasin Per Videot Porno Qe Sjan Bere Ne Shkollen Tone..

Pra Ato Filmime Porno E Me Gjoks Jashte Dihet Qe Jan Bere Ne Gjimnazet Shqiptare Sepse Te Pandreqshem Jan Vet Nxenesit Me Veprimet E Tyre...

Me Falni Se Disi Nga Tema ...*

----------


## Zombi

Ne institucionet edukativo arsimore duhet te ndalohen celularet aq sa ndalohen edhe armet!

----------


## Blue_sky

Duhet te ndalohen celularet por dhe minifundet, aq me teper te mesueseve! Imagjino sa te shkurter ka pase ajo fundit nese me pak perkulje, ky tjetri ka arritur ta filmoje.

----------


## xani1

Mendoj se faji është i mësueses. Po të ishte e veshur si duhet, nxënësi nuk do të kishte çka të filmonte, bile as nuk do t`i shkonte mendja për këtë.

----------


## Baptist

Ndersa une mendoj se..., -faji eshte jetim!
 BrfHAhahahahahaha

----------


## alibaba

Hej ku është videoja, vëllaçko??

Na sillni të shofim dhe ne të shkretët diçka.

----------


## Borix

Mire keta, nxenesit, po gazetat qe e kishin nxjerre ne faqe te pare. Hajde media te shkruar qe kemi ne...

----------


## alnosa

Alibabe 

A spaske pare ndonjehere shal femre keshtu qe qenke kaq kurjoz ?

E qe nuk ka shtet ketej nga ne se e di une se ku kishte poerfunduar ky ?
Po mesuesja me mini ne shkolle ?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ne shqiptaret jemi te papar , gjynof ajo tok qe na mban persiper .

----------


## xfiles

ka faj dhe mini, po kane faj dhe kalamajt e prapet.
nuk kane me fare respekt per mesueset, karragjoz te medhenj.
Duhet rregulla te forta, ne shkolle mesohet nuk shihet mini mesueses.

Tani te gjithe kemi patur ndonje zyshe te bukur qe na e hiqte trurin, po ishim te respektueshem.

----------


## Baptist

Lere mos bej shajka. Ne ndoshta nuk kishim celular per te filmuar, -por fort mire e di se sa lapsat thyhehsin poshte bangave, sa her qe mesuesja nderronte kemben.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## alnosa

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## alibaba

> Alibabe 
> 
> A spaske pare ndonjehere shal femre keshtu qe qenke kaq kurjoz ?


Pasi na sollën këtë lajm është dashur dhe videon, prandaj thashë.

Ose unë kam harru ta vëj këtë shenjën  :perqeshje:  ose ti nuk e kuptoke shakanë.

----------


## Apollyon

Normale qe te shkoje me minifund ne shkolle ajo, ca pret!!
Ishalla ka ps veshe mbathje ate dite, se zakonisht kan nis te rrin edhe pa mbathje.

Nxensit e harry fultz dihet se jan bastarde (ne kuptimin e mire te fjales) kushedi sa kan qesh me lot kur e kan xhiruar ate skene

ahahahahaha bravo cunat kan tregu se per dicka shkojne ne shkolle, te pakten se marrin dipllomen kot

ahahahaha

----------


## Jack Watson

Dum vidjon, dum vidjon!

 :perqeshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

po natyrisht, hahahahahhaha, une u qudita me idsa sa serioziosht e kane marr ket gje, por kjo asht fanyy dhe gjithkund ne bote bejne nxenesat keto pune, veq neenuk munden...
nice trip

----------


## Dorontina

> _Nje skandal i vertete perfshiu se fundi shkollen e mesme teknike “Harry T.Fultz”, kur imazhe te nxehta te njeres prej mesueseve, moren dhene te shperndara nga nje aparat celular i nje nxenesi !!!!!!_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ka perfituar per te zgjatur aparatin e tij celular poshte fundit te saj, duke xhiruar per disa sekonda ate qe mund te xhirohej.* .


*"Sa me shum Mobila aq me shum Kopila"*
-----------------------------------------------------------------
kur isha ne pushim kisha me vete nji mobil qe kam ble qe 10 vite me punon mir jam msu me te e sme pengon qe nuk asht TREND ! te gjith me qeshen dhe kur pash edhe femijt kan mobila me bloutout e infraruge et digi e "qip' 2 giga". vendosa ta blej keshtu kam nji arsye tju tem se skam para te ju ap "huva" .aty ku banoja ishin 7 mobila ne shtepi e kerkojn para huva !:!jaaa keta femij kur mbesin pa pare kan edhe me vjedh ...................................
.*kesaj i thon ne belgjik " me pordh ma nalt se ku o vendi"*
*"e kur pordhim shum nelt truni e humbi vendin e vet"*

"Dashurija e rrufeja ta shkatrrojn zemren e ti lojn teshat ne trup te reja"

----------


## ABSOLUTE

eee kishim shikuar videon.....

----------

